
GitHub Isn’t Fun Anymore - palmdeezy
https://jaredpalmer.com/github-isnt-fun-anymore
======
noble_pleb
But unlike earlier, it has several alternatives now.

~~~
palmdeezy
Yeah, I do wonder if there is room for innovation in the space around social
features.

